# Diego Sanchez bombs the hog??



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The mailman rings the bell...I need to sign for a package that I am holding for a friend for the MMH. There is another Priority Box too, and he hands it over. I look at the return addy, and see "Diego Sanchez"....do we have a member with the same name as my most hated UFC fighter?

No...I open the box to see a note with THE Diego's picture on it. My blood begins to boil...how did that son of a tallywacker figure out where his leastest fan lives? His message says "Come on Hog, baby! You know you want to see me win. Don't lie, I'm your Champ", with a picture of my mightmare posing with the belt. 

"Diego" then sends me a movie and a "celebration" cigar...The movie is "Blowing Smoke", a movie I have heard of but never seen, with Steve Zahn....very cool.

The cigar is super cool too...a Tatuaje RC184, a massive figurado that I have never tried either. Maybe this Diego isn't such a bad guy? Nah, he is. 

The only thing that Diego has going for him is that he is fighting another figther I don't care for, Josh Koscheck. I could almost root for Diego in this one....almost.  

The postmark on this thoughtful yet disturbing package is Louisville. I originally thought this might have been sent by another UFC fan who is often "toking" some wacky tabaccy, but then I remembered he moved to Indiana. So I am at a loss as to who this is from..time to use the search function.

So in all seriousness, this was a thoughtful bomb from someone who knows me well enough to know I hate Sanchez....one of the UFC thread posters, no doubt...which one of you is from Luhvul?

Thank you Mr. "Sanchez" for a cool movie and awesome looking cigar... I hope to be smoking it the same was I hope Koscheck smokes Diego!  :r


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

a mystery Congrats on the hit:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice hit, were ever it came from.

Thats a great movie. Classic cigar movie.

Enjoy.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Heh heh heh,there aint too many gorillas down there.I can almost guess who done it...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

:ss Hey enjoy them...


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nice hit!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL! Great and FUNNY hit!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Now thats a different hit on ya Tom...wasnt me :ss 

Good hit from whoever ya are


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

That is a hilarious hit! NICE:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Somebody want to step up here and take credit? I want to know who I was ribbing with my first post!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

That's funny stuff!!:r BTW, it wasn't me!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> That's funny stuff!!:r BTW, it wasn't me!!


Was Ken in Louisville at all this week?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Somebody want to step up here and take credit? I want to know who I was ribbing with my first post!


_The Shadow knows..._


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

_Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men? _


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> _Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men? _


Silence! Enough with the riddles! I want that name!! :c


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Silence! Enough with the riddles! I want that name!! :c


"I hear nothing, I see nothing, I know nothing!"


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> "I hear nothing, I see nothing, I know nothing!"


It was Sgt. Schultz????? :r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> Was Ken in Louisville at all this week?


Uh, maybe!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Uh, maybe!


Not good enough! Answer me now!!! :c


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> It was Sgt. Schultz????? :r


Maybe is was Keyser Söze? Maybe it was Verbal...


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

not verbal kent? whoever it was, wtg.


scottie


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Seems Tom's going to have to like the 'Dirty' Sanchez _now_. That's pretty good, doesn't he know you hate him.:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ky toker said:


> Seems Tom's going to have to like the 'Dirty' Sanchez _now_. That's pretty good, doesn't he know you hate him.:r


Just fess up, Mother Scratcher! :r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

That picture is disturbing!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> That picture is disturbing!


Almost as disturbing as me not being sure if Ken is Diego....or Diego is Ken..or...ah, you know what I mean.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

It was Proffessor Plum in the Library with a candle stick


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

smokinpoke said:


> It was Proffessor Plum in the Library with a candle stick


We are talking about who sent this bomb, not Diego Sanchez's sexual fantasies!! :r


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> We are talking about who sent this bomb, not Diego Sanchez's sexual fantasies!! :r


:r :r I can't stand Sanchez but I don't think Koschek has what it takes. The only one I can see beating him is Swick.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

smokinpoke said:


> :r :r I can't stand Sanchez but I don't think Koschek has what it takes. The only one I can see beating him is Swick.


I agree that I don't think Josh can beat Sanchez. I think if the Pride/UFC merger means Pride fighters fighting UFC guys, Diego might get a little more competition. :2


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Almost as disturbing as me not being sure if Ken is Diego....or Diego is Ken..or...ah, you know what I mean.


:r Oh man, that gave me a good laugh. Please don't refer to me as being Diego any more. I'll admit it, heck, I'll admit anything. Name rank SS# and all. Just please no more name calling. :r Could I have brought that upon myself.

It actually started when I was getting the check ready to send you and I was reading through the MMA thread and thought, "Tom really hates that guy". The stuff in the box was the means of getting the label to you.

I hope you enjoyed it as much as I did sending it out. Did you notice where his location was? The land of Puff and Peter Pan.:r Because the boy is out there.

The best quality video is the CD, which has the original download on it and it will play great in Windows Media Player. The DVD is fine, but there was some quality loss when burning it for some reason (maybe my TV). Couldn't figure that one out yet so I sent both.

Enjoy the cigar, Tom.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Kenny G breaks!!! Or is it Diego now?


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh Tom, I'm sure we could always get the poster above personally signed. 

I hope someone smashes his face, and soon. I'd just prefer it to be GSP.



Bigwaved said:


> Kenny G breaks!!!


I didn't realize I was going to be referred to as 'Diego'. That's just being mean.:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

"I knew it was you, Fredo...I knew it was you". :r 

Thanks Ken! I got a great laugh out of it, and some very nice stuff to boot! Thanks for being a good friend, and let's go Josh!!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Go Diego Go! Tom's favorite fighter. That's one of the funniest hits in a while.

CBF:w


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Hope you enjoy them, Tom. And let us know how you like the cigar. I've wondered about them before but never had a good enough reason to pick one up.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ky toker said:


> Hope you enjoy them, Tom. And let us know how you like the cigar. I've wondered about them before but never had a good enough reason to pick one up.


Absolutely Ken!  Not sure if I can going to be able to smoke on fight night, but as soon as I am better it will burn!


----------

